# The Navy SEAL who became the real Jason Bourne



## Avnius (Dec 7, 2014)

Honestly the title is exaggerated by the media in my opinion. Navy SEAL Chris Kyle is Jason Bourne. 

_"With 160 confirmed kills, Chris Kyle was the deadliest sniper in US military history — and is the subject of a buzzed-about new film, “American Sniper,” starring Bradley Cooper as Kyle and directed by Clint Eastwood. In his new book, “Modern American Snipers,” author Chris Martin tells the history of these special warriors and how technology and skill produced a soldier who could shoot someone from a mile away. In this excerpt, he explains Kyle’s success — and reveals the one person who got the best of him."_


----------



## Avnius (Dec 7, 2014)

http://nypost.com/2014/12/07/meet-the-deadliest-sniper-in-us-military-history/

Yeah I forgot the link.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Good read.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2014)

> “The new ‘Call of Duty’ came out, and we had the headsets and we hooked up our whole camp so we could be playing each other from our rooms,” Kyle explained. “We were going online with satellites and everything.
> 
> “I had a headset that one of my guys gave me, and I’m sitting there playing. And the same kid keeps killing me, and he was talking mad junk to me. I’m sitting there, and I’m getting pissed.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raptor (Dec 8, 2014)

Dauber must not be doing government work anymore, cause they revealed his name.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 9, 2014)

A SEAL as a covert operative without outing himself...that's fiction for sure.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey I've BTDT with smartass little bastard middle-school punks dissing me xbox live. No respect.


----------

